
IPhone 3GS has overheating problem - nreece
http://www.news.com.au/technology/story/0,28348,25707066-5016092,00.html
======
trjordan
> Another person on Perenson's blog wrote: “I had my iPhone under my pillow
> playing music through the headphones for a nap, I awoke with a sharp pain on
> my left arm under the pillow. I had been burned from the iPhone getting so
> hot."

This might be part of the problem. User behavior does matter.

------
lallysingh
Sounds like a manufacturing (or sourced part) problem for a few of the phones.
Not terribly surprising.

Somehow the issue gets amplified with the level of secrecy Apple maintains.
Some are rather quick in assuming it's a cover-up of some sort.

------
antirez
Ok, more info from my friend: the device is _very_ hot, the radio transimtter
appears to be always on (if you bring the iPhone near to an FM radio you'll
'hear' the sound of the phone transmitting forever, even in standby). He can
call but can't receive calls, sms, ... Very odd. I've an iPhone 3G and I
didn't noticed any of this problems even after the 3.0 update indeed.

~~~
m104
> He can call but can't receive calls, sms, ... Very odd

So, in essence, your friend has a malfunctioning phone.

How many iPhone 3GS devices are out there now? Over a million? Given that
_some_ portion of the stock will be defective, let's say one in every few
thousand, you're going to have hundreds or thousands of devices with major
problems.

From the symptoms described above and in the article, it sounds like some
combination of software and hardware is causing these phones to burn through
battery power at an alarming rate. Ok, fine. So tell your friend to take it to
a Genius Bar and let us know if Apple states that this overheating is
_expected_ behavior.

Given all that Apple is stuffing into these devices, I'm surprised they work
so well for the vast majority of users.

\- written from an iPhone 3GS

------
mildweed
follow the money: Who stands to benefit from unconfirmed negative Apple
rumors?

~~~
jm4
That's ridiculous. These are reports from users. True, they are purely
anecdotal, but that doesn't mean it's some conspiracy perpetrated by a
competitor.

Think logically about this. Apple is not infallible. They can and do make
mistakes. Glitches are very common in new gadgets and overheating is always a
problem when you're dealing with components that generate heat. It's only made
more difficult when you're dealing with a small, enclosed device with
components tightly packed together. This is a plausible and very familiar
story. Could it be possible that some people are having real problems with
overheating?

If the new iPhones are, in fact, overheating Apple should be called out and
given an opportunity to respond. Automatically assuming that any criticism of
Apple is a ruse designed to discredit them is not only foolish but counter-
productive. How are they supposed to get better if their own supporters are
willing to overlook and excuse their mistakes?

~~~
bestes
>These are reports from users<

Users, like blog authors, may or may not be independent. They can have agendas
of their own or be hired/paid to say certain things.

Also, I sure hope it is not true (or at least not an inherent issue in the
design). I have a 3GS on my birthday list and am really excited to upgrade
from my iPhone EDGE.

